# hot water flow problem in delonghi esam 6600 prima donna



## raymondf (Apr 12, 2020)

H My Delonghi Prima donna esam 6600 coffee machine stopped delivering steam or hot water and drawing milk after a descale could not be completed this descale was asked for after a short period following a previous descale( all part of same problem). I was able to reset the machine so that it would produce coffee. So water is being sent by the pump to the boiler and being heated and being pushed through the coffee grinds but not through the hot water line. It gives a general error message about the coffee being too finely grinded when you press the Button for hot water which is not so. it produces water to make one and two shot coffees. I Cleaned water pump and pressure valve and looked for blockages none apparent. Diagnosis says solenoid valves are operating ok as are all other test parts. The water in the system is primed. Has anyone been able to diagnose and fix a similar problem. thanks Neil


----------



## Mattk (Dec 3, 2020)

raymondf said:


> H My Delonghi Prima donna esam 6600 coffee machine stopped delivering steam or hot water and drawing milk after a descale could not be completed this descale was asked for after a short period following a previous descale( all part of same problem). I was able to reset the machine so that it would produce coffee. So water is being sent by the pump to the boiler and being heated and being pushed through the coffee grinds but not through the hot water line. It gives a general error message about the coffee being too finely grinded when you press the Button for hot water which is not so. it produces water to make one and two shot coffees. I Cleaned water pump and pressure valve and looked for blockages none apparent. Diagnosis says solenoid valves are operating ok as are all other test parts. The water in the system is primed. Has anyone been able to diagnose and fix a similar problem. thanks Neil


 did you find out what this issue was?


----------

